# I want your adult tortoises



## sprigamatron (Apr 13, 2008)

I am an avid collector with 12 tortoises! Let me give them a good home! Ill help pay shipping!

Email me at 
[email protected]m


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2008)

sprigamatron said:


> I am an avid collector with 12 tortoises! Let me give them a good home! Ill help pay shipping!
> 
> Email me at
> [email protected]



Desert tortoises can't be shipped. Where are you located?

Yvonne


----------

